
Sysadmin Magazine Special Edition - an_tonova
https://www.netwrix.com/sysadmin_magazine_november_2016.html?cID=70170000001HuwI
======
dozzie
You go very far to ensure I can't download your magazine. Is it even worth
giving you my personal information?

Well, that's what I thought. 8MB of useless advertisements and screenshots,
with very little actual content, which actually can be found elsewhere.

